# When to remove nest box and eggs



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
Our birds laid the last of their 6 eggs 27 days ago, the first one was laid approx 3 weeks earlier....they have been sitting in turns constantly for probably 30ish days now, I candled after 7 days and all were infertile 

Will they soon become bored so I can remove everything and let them rest up before trying again in a few months or can I just take them now?

Thanks.


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

I would take them now. I 've got a pair that have laid twice and once there gone they don't seem to miss them, and lay again in about two weeks. These are first timers and I'm sure they'll get it right eventually.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not a good idea to take the eggs before they lose interest. While it may not always be the case, many birds will lay again immediately if eggs are taken too soon, which is dangerous for the hen and can lead to chronic egg laying problems.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Give them time to lose interest. Start making the conditions bad for breeding, i.e. longer nights, less sun, changing the interior of the cage to throw them off. Move the cage across the room even. All these things should help them lose interest quickly.


----------

